# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  █▌║ تبين وجه خالي من النمش والحبوب والكلف الحل عندي حصريا كريم و صابونة ايديال║ ▌ █ ‏

## وجـه الخيـر

*


كريم ايديال لتفتيح لون البشرة غير دهني يحتوي على مركب مستخرج من الخلاصات نباتية غير ضارة

تفتح لون البشرة طبيعيا وهو افضل كريم لفتتيح البشرة وازالة النمش والكلف وحب الشباب يعيد 

للبشرة حيويتها لتصبح اكثر نعومة واشراقا النمش بحكم الطبيعة يوجد النمش عند بعض 

الاشخاص ويزداد أحيانا من تأثير الشمس والهواء كريم ايديال يساعد على ازالة 

النمش وننصح بمتابعة استعمال كريم ايديال مرة في الاسبوع لتفادي ظهور

النمش من جديد الكلف يظهر من جراء تغيرات الطقس والهواء وتأثير

حرارة الشمس وعند بعض السيدات نتيجة الحمل والولادة

كريم ايديال فيقضي على تلك البقع ويزيلها وحب 

الشباب يعمل الكريم خصيصا على ازالة 

حب الشباب لذا يجب اتباع 

طريقة الاستعمال بدقة



في المساء وقبل النوم ينظف الوجه ومن الافضل بصابون ايديال ثم تؤخذ كمية قليلة بحجم 

حبة الحمص من الكريم على طرف الاصبع وتدهن بلطف على البشرة المصابة مع

الانتباه الى الابتعاد عن محيط العين وهذا مرة كل يومين في الاسبوع الاول

وبعده مرة كل يوم حتى الحصول على النتيجة المطلوبة وفي الصباح

من الضروري تنظيف الوجه من الكريم تحذير اذا كانت البشرة 

شديدة الحساسية يجب تجربة الكريم ايديال على 

اليد في الليل قبل البدة باستعمالة

وجمعت لكم بعض تجارب البنات من عدة منتديات 





أمجاد العرب
أنا جربت إيديال و ويهي تغير كثير للأحسن و بنت عمي تقول عنه
أنه واااايد زين وبشرتها ما شاء الله صارت صافية






لي عالي مستواه
كريم ايديال حلوووووووووووووووووووووو
يبض ويصفي البشره بصراحه انا اشوف نتيجته فضيعه






هياء امرأه
جربته الايديال ممتاز وهذا الكريم 
يعطي بياض واضح وبعد يساعد على علاج حبوب البشرة ،،،،،،،،






أم عبدالله
والله اختى كريم ايديل الاصلي اللبنانى حلو كثير 
تحصلينة بصعوبة والاصلي لون الكريم من الداخل بنى فاتح واااااااايد 
ومكان الصنع لبنان 
وشكل العلبة من الداخل لونها شفاف والغطاء لونة ابيض 
والكريم طبيعى من بعض الاعشاب والزيوت المستخلصة بعناية 
واحذرو المغشوش وتعرفونة من لون الكريم ابيض 
وريحتة حلوة جدا



الكريم و الصابونه صعب تحصلونهه انا اييبه من لبنان سعر الكريم مع صابونته
100 درهم يوصلج لحد بيتج عن طريق مندوب 
و دفع رسوم التوصيل عند الأستلام* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## dallah.design

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## خوصه بوصة

موفقه الغلاا ^^

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

*

بالتـوفيق إن شاء الله


*

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ^^
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة تفيض بها خيراتك^^
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ^^
وتزيد بها أفضالك ^^
وأعوذ بك ^^
من أن تزول عني نعمك ^^
وتنقص عني خيراتك ^^
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ^^
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا اختي وجهه الخيررر 
> 
> 
> 
> بصراااحه حااابه اقوووول اني استفدت وااااااااااااايد من لحبوب بشكل مو طبيعي و ارتحت نفسياااا 
> 
> 
> 
> ياريت تقولين لي اذا للحين موجودين لحبوب او لا لانه ضروري ابيهم هالاسبوع لحد الحين نااقصه 7 كيلو وابغي اكمل عليهم للعلم اني الحبوب تقاسمتهم مع وحده تصير لي يعني بس 25 حبه خذيت والحين ابغي اكمل 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا اختي وجهه الخيررر 
> 
> 
> 
> بصراااحه حااابه اقوووول اني استفدت وااااااااااااايد من لحبوب بشكل مو طبيعي و ارتحت نفسياااا 
> 
> 
> 
> ياريت تقولين لي اذا للحين موجودين لحبوب او لا لانه ضروري ابيهم هالاسبوع لحد الحين نااقصه 7 كيلو وابغي اكمل عليهم للعلم اني الحبوب تقاسمتهم مع وحده تصير لي يعني بس 25 حبه خذيت والحين ابغي اكمل 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> والله ماعرف شو اقول اخلاق كرم طيبه صدق فديتج والله ماتتخييلي كيف نفسيتي احسن حسيت في امل كبير الزيت و الخلطة الحبة السوداء روووعه احس التساقط خف وشعري صار فيه لمعه فضيعه بس اتمنى يكثف خاصه من قدام بس اكيد يباله وقت تبين النتيجه وبخبرج بالنتايج اول باول بس كنت بسالج الخلطة عادي
> غسلها بشامبو او لازم اليوم الي بعده لاني ريلي مايحب الزيت في شعري لاني احظ وياها زيت جوز الهند واخاف اذا غسلته بشامبو تروح فايدته شو تنصحيني الغلا ..

----------

